# does anyone know



## kkkkk (Aug 15, 2008)

does anyone know this fish gymnotid knifefish aka tiger knifefish i just recently bought this fish for a new years present tough little guy.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

that is one simultaneously ugly and gorgeous SOB. where'd you pick him up?


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Awesome fish. I'm jealous! 

http://www.tropicalfishfinder.co.uk/stores_productsinfo.asp?store=54&prod=1126

Bad news: s/he might get to 41 cm long.

http://fishbase.org/Summary/speciesSummary.php?ID=61425&genusname=Gymnotus&speciesname=tigre


----------



## kkkkk (Aug 15, 2008)

i pick it from big al's at young and steeles for 175 but half price


----------

